# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Resultaten en bijwerkingen van propecia/finasterid

## Jordy

Beste probleem- genoten,

We hebben nu onze meningen en ervaringen op verschillende manier gedeeld onder het forum Haaruitval. 
Als we nu eens puur een forum gaan nemen over de resultaten en de bijwerkingen van Propecia en- of Finasteride. dan houden we het allemaal een beetje onderverdeeld..

Duur van het innemen;
* 1 maand

Bijwerkingen
* Lichtelijke opzettingen van de tepels

Resultaten
* helaas nog niet, want dan had "god" wonderen verricht

Als we nu eens met alle gebruikers proberen elkaar, ongeveer iedere week of twee weken zo op de hoogte houden. Dan starten we als ware ons eigen haar- onderzoek..

Groetjes,

Jordy  :Wink:

----------


## sander

ik gebruik het nu 4 weken, en denk wel ietsje aan vermindering van het haaruitval te ontdekken. Verder heb ik inderdaad ook opgezwollen tepels, maar dit wordt niet erger lijkt mij. We wachten maar af, morgen weer 3 doosjes halen (scheelt best in prijs)

----------


## Danny

kijk, goed plan dat je de resultaten bij elkaar wilt zetten. Dit wilde ik ook al onder t onderwerp dag 1, maar als t hier word geschreven is t ook best. Ik slik nu n week Proscar, maar dan 1 mg. zelf door de apotheek gemaakt. Dit word vergoed door de verzekering&#33; Maar merk na 1 week alleen dat haaruitval erger is geworden.. Haargrens trekt terug, maar houd goede moed. 

Groeten Danny

----------


## sander

Ik maak nu 1 maand gebruik van propecia,maar had best last van juist meer haaruitval, maar effe ter info. Ik heb het opgezocht op internet, en las op een nederlandse site, van medegebruikers, dat dit juist goed schijnt te zijn. Dat schijnt juist een teken te zijn de Finasterde aanslaat.
Vondt ik wel een geinig nieuwtje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jordy

Nou, Sander. laten hopen dat je gelijk hebt..

We houden elkaar op de hoogte..

Groeten,


jordy

----------


## sander

ik las dit op een amerikaanse site, vondt wel interesant, aangezien er op het doosje propecia 3 maanden staat, voordat het gaat werken:

PATIENCE: Propecia takes time. Do not expect results in 3 months. If you are a good responder, your hair loss will stop at about month 4. You typically will not see any regrowth until month 6 to 8, and your optimum results on the treatment won&#39;t be seen until after one full year. Be patient, know that you&#39;ve got an 83% chance to keep what you have today, and let it do its job.

----------


## Dickiedick

> _Originally posted by sander_@25-07-2003, 20:24:00
> * ik las dit op een amerikaanse site, vondt wel interesant, aangezien er op het doosje propecia 3 maanden staat, voordat het gaat werken:
> 
> PATIENCE: Propecia takes time. Do not expect results in 3 months. If you are a good responder, your hair loss will stop at about month 4. You typically will not see any regrowth until month 6 to 8, and your optimum results on the treatment won&#39;t be seen until after one full year. Be patient, know that you&#39;ve got an 83% chance to keep what you have today, and let it do its job.*


 Hee man&#33;

Bedankt voor je aanvullende informatie&#33;&#33;

Mijn kapper constateerde vandaag nieuwe haren korte haren tussen mijn haar.Ik ben nu 4 maanden bezig.
Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden.
Ook ik ben meer haar verlorenin het begin en nu merk ik dat het is gestopt en dat er mn haar anders aanvoelt en dat er dus wat gaat groeien ;-) rustig afwachten....

Dickiedick

----------


## Jordy

B) Beste kameraden/probleem- genoten,

Bedankt voor alle steun en vertrouwen in de afgelopen weken..
Ik ga een eind aan mijn leven maken... nee geintje&#33;&#33;&#33;

Ik ga lekker even 2 weken genieten in Griekenland op Kreta. Even weg van al het gezeik en onenigheid. Hoop even te kunnen relaxen, wat ik echt nodig hebt, en het alwel bekende probleem even te laten rusten.

Tot later..

Jordy

----------


## Dickiedick

> _Originally posted by Jordy_@30-07-2003, 20:18:47
> * B) Beste kameraden/probleem- genoten,
> 
> Bedankt voor alle steun en vertrouwen in de afgelopen weken..
> Ik ga een eind aan mijn leven maken... nee geintje&#33;&#33;&#33;
> 
> Ik ga lekker even 2 weken genieten in Griekenland op Kreta. Even weg van al het gezeik en onenigheid. Hoop even te kunnen relaxen, wat ik echt nodig hebt, en het alwel bekende probleem even te laten rusten.
> 
> Tot later..
> ...


 Fijne vakantie&#33;  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abdi

hallo 

ik ben abdi en ben 18 jaar. ik heb gelezen dat als je Propecia gebruikt je haar gaat uitvallen, ik zou graag willen weten ho veel haar je eigenlijk verliest. En vanwege mijn leeftijd heeft iemand een goeie advice. 

alvast bedankt

----------


## sander

het haaruitval is alleen op t begin, maar ik vraag me af of iedereen dat heeft. Ik zou t middel gewoon proberen als je last van haaruitval hebt. Why not? als het rare bijwerkingen geeft stop je gewoon meteen. En je moet niet denken dat je ineens plukken haar in je hand hebt hoor.

----------


## Radulf

Ik gebruik finasteride ruim een maand. Ik ben enerzijds erg positief over het middel. Er treedt namelijk nu al nieuwe haargroei op (ik ben 100% zeker). Maar de laatste tijd heb ik last van een enigszins gênante bijwerking, namelijk versterkte aandrang tot wateren. Heel vreemd, want deze bijwerking wordt nergens op dit forum genoemd en ook niet in de bijsluiter. Nu moet ik erbij zeggen dat ik niet Propecia, maar Proscar gebruik. Het zijn tabletten van 5 mg die ik in vieren snijd. Maar goed: het is dezelfde stof. 

Nu heb ik begrepen dat Proscar oorspronkelijk werd gebruikt om vergroting van de prostaat tegen te gaan. Ik ben nu bang dat bij mij het omgekeerde optreedt: de prostaat neemt juist in omvang toe. Mannen met een vergrote prostaat moeten vaker naar de wc, en dat is precies wat ik ervaar. 

Wie heeft dezelfde bijwerking?

----------


## sander

he radulf,inderdaad, dit idee had ik ook op het begin, dat ik inderdaad meer naar de Wc moest.Ik gebruik het middel nu ongeveel 1,5 maand. Maar ik had dat voornamelijk op het begin, en eigenlijk heb ik dr nu helemaal geen last meer van, sterker nog, ik was al vegeten dat het me inderdaad leek op te vallen. Ik zou zeggen. Veel water drinken, dat doe ik (is zowiezo goed voor je) en volgens mij gaat het vanzelf over, ik heb er namelijk nu geen last meer van.

----------


## dickiedick

> _Originally posted by Radulf_@31-07-2003, 17:26:16
> * Ik gebruik finasteride ruim een maand. Ik ben enerzijds erg positief over het middel. Er treedt namelijk nu al nieuwe haargroei op (ik ben 100% zeker). Maar de laatste tijd heb ik last van een enigszins gênante bijwerking, namelijk versterkte aandrang tot wateren. Heel vreemd, want deze bijwerking wordt nergens op dit forum genoemd en ook niet in de bijsluiter. Nu moet ik erbij zeggen dat ik niet Propecia, maar Proscar gebruik. Het zijn tabletten van 5 mg die ik in vieren snijd. Maar goed: het is dezelfde stof. 
> 
> Nu heb ik begrepen dat Proscar oorspronkelijk werd gebruikt om vergroting van de prostaat tegen te gaan. Ik ben nu bang dat bij mij het omgekeerde optreedt: de prostaat neemt juist in omvang toe. Mannen met een vergrote prostaat moeten vaker naar de wc, en dat is precies wat ik ervaar. 
> 
> Wie heeft dezelfde bijwerking?*


 Hoi Radulf,

KLopt wat je schrijft had/heb ik ook,meer aandrang tot plassen. Je prostaat wordt niet groter hoor&#33;&#33;

Het is nu ook bijn mij weer minder&#33;
Wat betreft haargroei, ik constateer dus nu ook heel duidelijk nieuwe haargroei, vooral boven op mn hoofd.

Gr.,

Dickiedick

----------


## Ironside

> _Originally posted by Abdi_@31-07-2003, 02:10:42
> *hallo 
> 
> ik ben abdi en ben 18 jaar. ik heb gelezen dat als je Propecia gebruikt je haar gaat uitvallen, ik zou graag willen weten ho veel haar je eigenlijk verliest. En vanwege mijn leeftijd heeft iemand een goeie advice. 
> 
> alvast bedankt*


Hallo Abdi,
18 jaar en nu al haren aan het verliezen ......... maar goed 
het klopt inderdaad dat je in het begin wat meer haar verliest maar 
hoeveel kan niemand je vertellen want ga ze maar eens tellen ,
maar maak je eigen daar niet druk om want die komen echt wel terug.
ik zelf gebruik Finpecia inplaatst van Propecia want voor Propecia
betaal je 49 Euro per 30 tabletten 1 MG en voor Finpecia 55 Euro voor 
90 tabletten 1 MG , ik ben pas bezig met Finpecia maar heb enkele jaren geleden Propecia geslikt , ik ben toen gestopt wegens te veel bijwerkingen maar ik weet wel dat Propecia ontzettend goed werkte
veel nieuwe haren , geen haaruitval ,geen roos meer , mijn haar was er 10 keer op vooruit gegaan .

wat ik jou kan adviseren is simpel : er is niks beters te verkrijgen dat zo goedwerkt als Propecia &#33;&#33;&#33; , ondanks je leeftijd want al ben je 
30 40 0f 50 jaar : ik ben nog nooit niemand tegen gekomen die blij was dat hij kaal werd ..............

geloof die andere middeltjes niet die ze je aansmeren , zogenaamde 
lotions en meer van die troep : PROPECIA werkt bij bijna alle mannen.

mocht je last van bijwerking krijgen : kun je ze nog altijd in tweeen
delen zodat je nog maar 0,5 MG binnen krijgt .

succes Ironside

----------


## dickiedick

> _Originally posted by Ironside+01-08-2003, 01:43:44--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Ironside @ 01-08-2003, 01:43:44)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Abdi_@31-07-2003, 02:10:42
> *hallo 
> 
> ik ben abdi en ben 18 jaar. ik heb gelezen dat als je Propecia gebruikt je haar gaat uitvallen, ik zou graag willen weten ho veel haar je eigenlijk verliest. En vanwege mijn leeftijd heeft iemand een goeie advice. 
> 
> alvast bedankt*


Hallo Abdi,
18 jaar en nu al haren aan het verliezen ......... maar goed 
het klopt inderdaad dat je in het begin wat meer haar verliest maar 
hoeveel kan niemand je vertellen want ga ze maar eens tellen ,
maar maak je eigen daar niet druk om want die komen echt wel terug.
ik zelf gebruik Finpecia inplaatst van Propecia want voor Propecia
betaal je 49 Euro per 30 tabletten 1 MG en voor Finpecia 55 Euro voor 
90 tabletten 1 MG , ik ben pas bezig met Finpecia maar heb enkele jaren geleden Propecia geslikt , ik ben toen gestopt wegens te veel bijwerkingen maar ik weet wel dat Propecia ontzettend goed werkte
veel nieuwe haren , geen haaruitval ,geen roos meer , mijn haar was er 10 keer op vooruit gegaan .

wat ik jou kan adviseren is simpel : er is niks beters te verkrijgen dat zo goedwerkt als Propecia &#33;&#33;&#33; , ondanks je leeftijd want al ben je 
30 40 0f 50 jaar : ik ben nog nooit niemand tegen gekomen die blij was dat hij kaal werd ..............

geloof die andere middeltjes niet die ze je aansmeren , zogenaamde 
lotions en meer van die troep : PROPECIA werkt bij bijna alle mannen.

mocht je last van bijwerking krijgen : kun je ze nog altijd in tweeen
delen zodat je nog maar 0,5 MG binnen krijgt .

succes Ironside [/b][/quote]
Hoi Ironside,

Mag ik je vragen wat Finpecia is? Welke stof er in zit?

Dank voor je antwoord.

Dickiedick

----------


## Guest

Sander en dickiedick, bedankt voor jullie antwoord. Ik ben dus niet de enige (een opluchting). Ik ga eerst eens de dosis halveren. Als dat niet helpt, stap ik over op Propecia: misschien is dat toch beter.

----------


## Radulf

Ahum. De &#39;guest&#39; hierboven ben ik dus.

----------


## erik

Mijn propecia ervaring

3 jaar geleden op mn 22e werd ook ik getroffen door grote haaruitval. Dit had ik daarvoor al op de inhammen maar toen werd het achter dus ook dunner. De inhammen had ik net psychisch geaccepteerd toen het achter ook begon&#33; Na een jaar van veel gestress kreeg ik het advies naar ene Boersma te gaan. Daar werd ik gerustgesteld. Over 15 jaar zou ik in principe kaal zijn maar door nu (2 jaar geleden) te gaan beginnen met propecia, zou alles goedkomen. Ondanks de geruststellende woorden bleef ik grote twijfels houden. Elke dag bleef ik in de Spiegel kijken. Zo had ik soms juist last van meer haaruitval&#33; Na 6 maanden werd de uitval dan toch minder en na een jaar werd de dunne plek  achterop al kleiner. Boersma bevestigde dit op het consultgesprek na een jaar. Over een jaar zou het optimaal zijn, volgens hem. Ik had overigens nog redelijk veel haar met dus achterop een duidelijk zichtbare dunnere plek. Van enige bijverschijnselen had ik in dat jaar totaal geen last.. 

Het jaar wat volgde (afgelopen jaar) was ik zeer tevreden: haar viel niet meer uit, ik had al weer een echte bos achterop. Niet zoveel als vroeger maar ik was zeer tevreden. Als ik deze hoeveelheid tot mn dood zou houden, zoals Boersma had gezegd op het 2e consult, was ik zeer tevreden. Toch kwam er na anderhalf jaar een vervelend bijverschijnsel bij. Mn erecties waren duidelijk minder aan het worden kwa tijdsduur en hardheid.(zon 60% van wat het was) Na 2 jaar slikken had ik het gevoel dat dit echt door de propecia kwam. Inmiddels ben ik 1 maand gestopt om dit te checken en heb ik mn oude kwaliteiten  weer volledig terug. Echter..: het haar (met name achter op de dunne plek die nu ok is) valt weer als vroeger uit. Ook het douche putje zit weer geregeld verstopt. Ik zit dus met een groot probleem. Ik kan snel weer gaan slikken en behoud mn haar dan met als gevolg veel minder potentie (wat ook aan je gaat knagen). Of ik stop met propecia en ben binnenkort weer terug bij af: veel haarverlies en uiteindelijk kaalheid&#33;&#33; 

Ook las ik trouwens op de forums dat mensen die al langer dan 2 jaar slikken merken dat hun haarsituatie minder wordt ondanks het doorgaan met slikken&#33; Ik vraag me af in hoeverre ik Boersma dus moet geloven&#33;

Zelf had ik eerder een HT overwogen voor de inhammen. Dan zou mn situatie perfect geweest zijn. Helaas lees ik op de forums veel negatieve verhalen ove lidteken en tegenvallend resultaten. Laatst weer iemand ontmoet die er een gehad heeft en dat valt me kwa dichtheid echt tegen&#33; Je kijkt er zo doorheen&#33; Ook ben ik bang dat ik straks een haarlijntje heb door een HT terwijl ik daarachter helemaal kaal ben. Als je donorgebied dan te klein is kan je niets meer en heb je een (zichtbaar) lidteken&#33;

Graag hoor ik anderen voor hun ervaringen met propecia, eventuele bijverschijnselen en HTs.

Erik

----------


## sander

hoi erik, opzich kan je ook nog andere dingen proberen natuurlijk, zoals saw Paweletto (ofzoiets) of finasteride, mischien heb je dan minder last van bijwerkingen. Wat je ook kan doen is 1 van de nieuwste technieken op het gebied van haartransplantatie.Daarbij halen ze de wortels er alleen uit als het ware, en dat doen ze door op een bepaald gebied (donor) heel kort te scheren, en dan de wortels op een speciale manier uit te halen (dus zonder opensnijden), dit doen ze geleidelijk over het donorgebied, dus niet dat je een kale plek op je achterhoofd krijgt, en deze wortels zetten ze op t kale gedeelte. Ik heb zelf ook een haartransplantatie gedaan, en was ook niet tevreden over het lidteken. Ze beloven me nu, dat ze dat bij nog een transplantatie opknapen, maar ja, wie zegt dat ik dan tevreden ben? mischien is dat wel hun verkoop truc, zodat je nog een keer komt, aan de andere kant, als je t iets langer laat (1cm) dan zie je het niet eens.
Nu ben ik bezig sinds 1,5 maand met propecia, en heb tot op heden weinig bijverschijnselen, wel had ik last van een beetje borstvorming op het begin. Maar dat zet zich nu niet meer door. ik wacht het af. Maar ik ben laatst ook op een internetsite geweest, waar die nieuwe techniek uitgelegt wordt, een aangeboden. Ik weet alleen die site niet meer. ik zou zeggen zoek het eens op, ik zag toen een keer een advertentie in de krant staan, ik dacht, eens even kijken op die site. maar ben hem nu dus kwijt.Waar het ook effe omgaat, heb nog effe geduld, er zijn allerlei nieuwe technieken op komst. Ik heb zelf al gelezen dat ze in Amerika al tests doen met het clonen van haren.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark

Hoi,

Ikzelf heb een hele tijd minoxidil geprobeerd: zonder enkel resultaat. Als je de ervaringen op de haargroeimiddelen-rubriek op de lotgenoten website www.haarweb.nl/forum leest dan zie je dat ik niet de enige ben met dat resultaat.

De bovenstaande website is een betrouwbare site, aangezien het gemaakt wordt door en voor lotgenoten. De haargroeimiddelen rubriek bevat meer dan 2000 berichten over middelen zoals, Dutasteride, Finasteride, Saw Palmetto, Minoxidil enz. 

Sterkte,
Mark.

----------


## Yves

> _Originally posted by erik_@04-08-2003, 20:24:05
> * Mijn propecia ervaring
> 
> 3 jaar geleden op mn 22e werd ook ik getroffen door grote haaruitval. Dit had ik daarvoor al op de inhammen maar toen werd het achter dus ook dunner. De inhammen had ik net psychisch geaccepteerd toen het achter ook begon&#33; Na een jaar van veel gestress kreeg ik het advies naar ene Boersma te gaan. Daar werd ik gerustgesteld. Over 15 jaar zou ik in principe kaal zijn maar door nu (2 jaar geleden) te gaan beginnen met propecia, zou alles goedkomen. Ondanks de geruststellende woorden bleef ik grote twijfels houden. Elke dag bleef ik in de Spiegel kijken. Zo had ik soms juist last van meer haaruitval&#33; Na 6 maanden werd de uitval dan toch minder en na een jaar werd de dunne plek  achterop al kleiner. Boersma bevestigde dit op het consultgesprek na een jaar. Over een jaar zou het optimaal zijn, volgens hem. Ik had overigens nog redelijk veel haar met dus achterop een duidelijk zichtbare dunnere plek. Van enige bijverschijnselen had ik in dat jaar totaal geen last.. 
> 
> Het jaar wat volgde (afgelopen jaar) was ik zeer tevreden: haar viel niet meer uit, ik had al weer een echte bos achterop. Niet zoveel als vroeger maar ik was zeer tevreden. Als ik deze hoeveelheid tot mn dood zou houden, zoals Boersma had gezegd op het 2e consult, was ik zeer tevreden. Toch kwam er na anderhalf jaar een vervelend bijverschijnsel bij. Mn erecties waren duidelijk minder aan het worden kwa tijdsduur en hardheid.(zon 60% van wat het was) Na 2 jaar slikken had ik het gevoel dat dit echt door de propecia kwam. Inmiddels ben ik 1 maand gestopt om dit te checken en heb ik mn oude kwaliteiten  weer volledig terug. Echter..: het haar (met name achter op de dunne plek die nu ok is) valt weer als vroeger uit. Ook het douche putje zit weer geregeld verstopt. Ik zit dus met een groot probleem. Ik kan snel weer gaan slikken en behoud mn haar dan met als gevolg veel minder potentie (wat ook aan je gaat knagen). Of ik stop met propecia en ben binnenkort weer terug bij af: veel haarverlies en uiteindelijk kaalheid&#33;&#33; 
> 
> Ook las ik trouwens op de forums dat mensen die al langer dan 2 jaar slikken merken dat hun haarsituatie minder wordt ondanks het doorgaan met slikken&#33; Ik vraag me af in hoeverre ik Boersma dus moet geloven&#33;
> 
> ...


 He Erik wat jij schrijft is correct. Ik vind me helemaal terug in uw verhaal.
Ik neem enkel nog 2 pillekes per week om te zien dat het daarmee lukt en de errectie blijft zoals het vroeger was.
Ik denk wel dat er meerdere mensen dit ervaren maar het misschien niet durven inzien.
Ik moet zeggen dat de teleurstelling enorm is omdat ook ik dacht een wondermiddel. Maar als er daardoor sexuele problemen ontstaan dan zijt ge vet met uwe kop haar.
Ik denk dat een transplantatie nog de enigste oplossing is.
En ik heb bij LAser geweest in Hasselt en heb verschillende mensen gesproken en resultaten gezien.
Ik denk dat het wel een goed resultaat geeft.

Groeten Yves

----------


## Radulf

Hallo,

Heb hier een tijdje geleden bericht over een bijwerking die ik sinds enkele weken ervaarde: dat ik vaker naar de wc moest.

Welnu, ik heb de dosis een tijdje gehalveerd en het probleem verdween. Sinds kort slik ik weer de normale dosis en het probleem lijkt terug van weggeweest. <_< 

De seksuele drift blijft intact (neemt misschien zelfs iets toe??), maar het lijkt wat moeilijker om tot een hoogtepunt te komen. Tijdens masturbatie moet er wat meer gesjord worden, zal ik maar zeggen. B) 

Ik zal bij grote veranderingen wel weer een verslagje uitbrengen.

----------


## Melvin

Hey mensen,

Ik heb een vraagje. Ik gebruik nu 4 maanden propecia maar ik heb last van een bijwerking waarover ik nog niets gehoord heb. Ik weet dus ook niet of het ten gevolge van propecia is. 
Ik heb namelijk sinds ik het gebruik regelmatig last van geluiden uit de darm/maagstreek. In het begin dacht ik niet aan de relatie tussen het medicijn en deze klacht.
Maar mijn vader heeft een tijd wegens prostaatproblemen finistride gebruikt en in die periode heeft hij ook veel gerommel in zijn maag gehad. Vandaar..

Groeten,

----------


## Jordy

Hey Melvin,

Ik slik nu zelf ook 3mnd. Echt gerommel in mijn maag heb ik niet&#33;&#33;
Misschien heb je wel gewoon honger.. nee geintje&#33;&#33;

Ik heb wel vaker last gehad van steken in mijn maagstreek..
Ik denk wel dat het slikken van Fina. er wel allemaal mee samen hangt..

We moeten er even doorheen...

jordy..  :Wink:

----------


## jfronczek

> _Originally posted by Danny_@08-07-2003, 08:46:07
> * kijk, goed plan dat je de resultaten bij elkaar wilt zetten. Dit wilde ik ook al onder t onderwerp dag 1, maar als t hier word geschreven is t ook best. Ik slik nu n week Proscar, maar dan 1 mg. zelf door de apotheek gemaakt. Dit word vergoed door de verzekering&#33; Maar merk na 1 week alleen dat haaruitval erger is geworden.. Haargrens trekt terug, maar houd goede moed. 
> 
> Groeten Danny*


 Beste Danny,

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het komt dat je de zelfgemaakte pil 1mg vergoed krijgt. Ik slik zelf de officiele propecia maar dat wordt niet vergoed.
Weet jij of Proscar wel vergoed wordt? Zo ja dan ga ik dt gebruiken en in vieren hakken.

Groeten,

Jeff

----------


## kennie

hej allemaal ik ben 16 jaar en gebruik nu 3 maanden propecia en het werkt&#33; geen haaruitval meer  :Big Grin:  , maar nog geen hergroei maar dat komt wel. Maar ik heb gehoort dat als je in de puberteit zit dit nog al gevaarlijk kan zijn omdat het de ontwikkeling van onder andere de spieren kan storen. wie weet hier meer van? en is het wel verstand om als 16 jarige hier mee door te gaan? :unsure:

----------


## kennie

Iemand die daar iets van weet als je in de puberteit zit en als je dan propecia slikt en dat dat dan slecht is?

:unsure: 

laterzz

----------


## toto

als ik dit wil in belgie,kan dit zonder dokter,u borsten zwellen,kan dit gevaarlijk zijn als man,verdwijnt dit,is dit normaal niet voor prostaatproblemen,wat kan ik doen,mijn middnhaar wordt zo dun,groeten

----------


## jongen25

Beste mensen, pakweg een jaar geleden hadden enkelen van jullie het voortvarende plan om de resultaten/ bijwerkingen van finasteride bij te houden. Een eigen empirische studie, zeg maar. Hoe zit dat nu?? Al een tijd niets meer gehoord...

----------


## Marc Jacobs

Eej, ik ben nieuw hier

Ik begon met haaruitval toen ik 15 was, haren verliezen in de douche maar het ging zeer langzaam. Pas toen ik 17 was zette het zich in 1 jaar zeer snel om, maar toch heb ik niog genoeg haar en zie ik overal nog haarwortels. 

Even over de pillen

De slimmerikken die lekker goedkoop willen doen trekken aan et kortste eind, Proscar is namelijk kankerverwekkend als de pest, daarom is juist Propecia uitgevonden. 

Die nieuwe stof klinkt zeker aangenaam en die ga ik ook eens ondervragen ook. Ik begin met propecia maandag nadat ik de uitslag van de bloedtest heb die mijn prostaat en dergelijke moest controleren. 

Marc

----------


## pyara_pappoe

hallo,

ik ben nieuw hier op het forum ik zou toch graag wat willen duidelijk maken. Ik slik al meer dan 2 jaar finasteride. in het begin heb ik dit continu 1 jaar lang gedaan, toen een aantal maanden gestopt en weer begonnen. 

op een dag liet ik een algemeen medisch onderzoek doen, toen bleken mijn cholestorol waarden iets verhoogd, namelijk 6.5 en mijn lever waarden waren niet goed. En hier gaat het mij om. Ik heb begrepen dat finasteride en zelfs dutasteride lever problemen kan veroorzaken. Dit is een zeer ernstige bijwerking die je niet merkt, en langzamerhand je lever kan beschadigen. Hebben meerdere mensen hier last van ? ik hoor dit namelijk graag. want ik was een tijdje gestopt met finasteride en mijn lever waarde bleken beter te zijn, ietsjes gedaald. welke waardehet precies zijn weet ik niet, maar dit zei mijn huisarts. toen ik hem vroeg of dit aan finasteride lag wist hij dit niet, en kon hij geen antwoord geven op deze vraag.

ik zou graag willen weten of er mensen zijn hier op het forum, die leverproblemen hebben, met de waarde danwel daadwerkelijk problemen, hebben met hun lever door finasteride..... danwel dutasteride.... en zijn hier onderzoeken bekend over? ?

----------


## Robin2455

Propecia - http://securedrugstock.com

----------


## ron1989

goedenmiddag,

ik ben 23 jaar en ik ben al een poos aardig wat haar aan het verliezen, ik heb inhammen en achterop begint het aanzienelijk dunner teworden waar ik natuurlijk heel erg van baal.. want niemand zit op kaalheid tewachten.

ik ben zoals de titel al zegt van plan Finasteride 1 mg te gaan gebruiken..

iemand tips voor mij?

mvg,

Ron

----------


## stk3471

Pillen tegen haaruitval - http://nl.foliactive.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

